# EWCM on CD 37?



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

I am confused.. I am on CD 37.. my cycles are anywhere from 28-35 days (yes, late!! But have not tested). A couple days ago and today there was EWCM, however there also was, with spotting and cramping on CD 13-15 (which is normal for me). What is going on here?


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

OK.. no one has any insight?

I POS yesterday and it was BFN, but still no AF, and it's the end of CD 39!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you have a chart you can link? It does sound like a long cycle, but hard to say what's going on. Are you TTC?


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

I posted my chart but deleted the link. Id be happy to pm it to anyone though.


----------

